# Opening a bank account



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what I need to open a bank account? I assume, as I have yet to register as a resident or get on the padron, that it will need to be a non-resident account? Passport, rental contract...anything else?

Thinking of going with La Caixa or Santander... anyone have any horror stories about charges before I open my account? I'll be using it just to receive my salary from my employer in Spain and take out money from the ATM.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Can anyone tell me what I need to open a bank account? I assume, as I have yet to register as a resident or get on the padron, that it will need to be a non-resident account? Passport, rental contract...anything else?
> 
> Thinking of going with La Caixa or Santander... anyone have any horror stories about charges before I open my account? I'll be using it just to receive my salary from my employer in Spain and take out money from the ATM.


they might ask for a NIE number 


just get the account changed to a resident one ASAP & any charges will drop dramatically

if you have a job why not just register as resident & get it all over with!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I opened my first account with just a passport and a fistful of dosh. My then U.K. address was quite acceptable, I opened the account whilst on holiday in Gran Canaria. The bank was B.B.V.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Because it will probably require 3 trips to the extranjeria and I just can't get the time off work at the moment. I might try to get my boss to pay me in cash this month and open my bank account after registering - would be easier, as you say. The boss has told me he'd be happy to pay cash if I couldn't get my bank account sorted by the next pay day. 

Is there any reason I shouldn't be paid in cash? I'm going to sort out my social security this week, have my NIE and contract, so everything seems above board...?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Because it will probably require 3 trips to the extranjeria and I just can't get the time off work at the moment. I might try to get my boss to pay me in cash this month and open my bank account after registering - would be easier, as you say. The boss has told me he'd be happy to pay cash if I couldn't get my bank account sorted by the next pay day.
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't be paid in cash? I'm going to sort out my social security this week, have my NIE and contract, so everything seems above board...?


it shouldn't take 3 trips :confused2:

unless it's one where you have to make an appointment & then go back another day

if you have your contract that should cover you for the income & healthcare provision - then they should issue a resident reg. cert on the spot


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

We opened our Spanish account from the uk - Lloyd's, no problems at all.


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

boxergirl said:


> We opened our Spanish account from the uk - Lloyd's, no problems at all.


Did you do it online or in branch?


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it shouldn't take 3 trips :confused2:
> 
> unless it's one where you have to make an appointment & then go back another day
> 
> if you have your contract that should cover you for the income & healthcare provision - then they should issue a resident reg. cert on the spot


No way, this is Valencia we're talking about. When I went to get the temp NIE, it took me 2 trips before I even got issued with a ticket and was able to wait in line, there were so many people waiting. The first 2 times, I was sent away and told to come back the next day. On the third occasion, I gave them my documents and they sent off for the NIE. I had to return a week later to pick it up. 3 hour wait (despite arriving at 8.30am), then I had to go and pay at the bank. By the time I had paid, it was too late to go back to the extranjeria, so I had to go back for a 3rd day. Perhaps it will be easier to do the permanent thing and get the reg cert, but so far, I've found the facilities for this stuff absolutely appalling. All the waiting around and queueing and repeat trips just seem so unnecessary.


----------



## boxergirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Did you do it online or in branch?


We picked up the forms from bank of Scotland in the uk, they then checked them and sent them off. Within a week or do it was all done and we only had to put a couple of hundred in the account to get it started. Since then we have done 
everything online.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> they might ask for a NIE number
> 
> 
> just get the account changed to a resident one ASAP & any charges will drop dramatically
> ...


Just to clarify, the only charges that will be dropped are the 'retention of tax' ones. All other (high) charges will remain.


You would be better off opening an account with a bank that has NO charges (if you make regular deposits). An example is Sabadell where there are no charges for anything including credit cards. They also pay money back for regular bills paid from your account (gas, electric, telephone etc.).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Just to clarify, the only charges that will be dropped are the 'retention of tax' ones. All other (high) charges will remain.
> 
> 
> You would be better off opening an account with a bank that has NO charges (if you make regular deposits). An example is Sabadell where there are no charges for anything including credit cards. They also pay money back for regular bills paid from your account (gas, electric, telephone etc.).


you're right - I meant 'costs will drop'


are there non-resident accounts without these charges?? (I don't mean tax)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> you're right - I meant 'costs will drop'
> 
> 
> are there non-resident accounts without these charges?? (I don't mean tax)


Ah! Good point. 

I don't know. I'm only quoting that there are no charges for me as a resident.

This option may not be open for non-residents as if you're having regular payments paid in, then you should be resident. (I know this is not always the case but, in general, I would expect it to be so.)


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi,

We called into a few banks between the 04/10/12 & 10/10/12 so this info is very recent. We are looking at opening a non resident account and found Sabadell to be one of the cheapest.

They charge 24 euros every 3 months (although this can be negotiated) to run the account, there is no charge for using a Sabadell cash point with a debit card (although there is a charge of up to 0.6% to use other banks cash points) 

There is no commission to send money back to the Uk if under 50,000 euros above that the cost is €7.60 the minimum you can send back is€20.

There is a charge for issuing a bank guarantee cheque €150 (negotiable) 

There is no charge to pay any standing orders for utilities.

There is no annual charge for credit/debit cards.

There is no charge to open the account.

There is Internet banking available in English and they will send all documents in English to a UK address if required.

To clarify it costs €24 every 3 months but this is negotiable for a non resident account.

We will need our NIE number & passport to open the account, plus a utility bill less than 3 months old from our UK address to open the account.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carlnotts said:


> Hi,
> 
> We called into a few banks between the 04/10/12 & 10/10/12 so this info is very recent. We are looking at opening a non resident account and found Sabadell to be one of the cheapest.
> 
> ...



With reference "bank guarantee cheque €150 (negotiable) " - this is really a waste of money as I have yet to find anyone in Spain who accepts cheques.

With a resident account, the 24euros every 3 months reduces to zero!


----------



## carlnotts (Sep 13, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> With reference "bank guarantee cheque €150 (negotiable) " - this is really a waste of money as I have yet to find anyone in Spain who accepts cheques.
> 
> With a resident account, the 24euros every 3 months reduces to zero!


A bank guarantee check: a personal thing we would use to purchase a property (cash) buyers rather than handing over thousands of euros in silly denominations of paper money.....

A resident account: zero charge great if your a resident not everyone can be or may not want to be a resident, so there will be a charge at whatever bank a person chooses to maintain a non resident account.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

carlnotts said:


> A bank guarantee check: a personal thing we would use to purchase a property (cash) buyers rather than handing over thousands of euros in silly denominations of paper money.....
> 
> A resident account: zero charge great if your a resident not everyone can be or may not want to be a resident, so there will be a charge at whatever bank a person chooses to maintain a non resident account.


I thought you meant a cheque guarantee card 


anyone who lives here has to register as resident - whether they want to or not

of course, not everyone lives here..........& _then_ of course they'd keep a non-resident account


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carlnotts said:


> A bank guarantee check: a personal thing we would use to purchase a property (cash) buyers rather than handing over thousands of euros in silly denominations of paper money.....
> 
> A resident account: zero charge great if your a resident not everyone can be or may not want to be a resident, so there will be a charge at whatever bank a person chooses to maintain a non resident account.



Ah, a "banker's draft".

Like xabiachica, I thought you meant "cheque guarantee card".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Ah, a "banker's draft".
> 
> Like xabiachica, I thought you meant "cheque guarantee card".


I'm so glad it wasn't just me


----------



## joshjadavies (Jan 22, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a bank in Barcelona with the lowest fees? Just need it to pay the electricity bill each month, that's it.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

joshjadavies said:


> Can anyone recommend a bank in Barcelona with the lowest fees? Just need it to pay the electricity bill each month, that's it.


If you're resident, then Sadadell - as said before, it's free.

If you're not resident, then I'm told La Caixa is probably best.


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Because it will probably require 3 trips to the extranjeria and I just can't get the time off work at the moment. I might try to get my boss to pay me in cash this month and open my bank account after registering - would be easier, as you say. The boss has told me he'd be happy to pay cash if I couldn't get my bank account sorted by the next pay day.
> 
> Is there any reason I shouldn't be paid in cash? I'm going to sort out my social security this week, have my NIE and contract, so everything seems above board...?


I don't quite understand this post. If you have started work with a contract, your employer should have presented a TA2 form to register you with the Social Security, from the dated the first day you start work. If you didn't previously have a social security number he should also present a TA1 form which is the application for a number. It's not up to the worker to "sort out the social security".


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> If you're resident, then Sadadell - as said before, it's free.
> 
> If you're not resident, then I'm told La Caixa is probably best.


Looking on the website for Sadadell I am unable to see anything to suggest you need a residence permit for a free bank account (Expansion Account). It has a drop down box on the application and you can choose "Passport". I am not even sure you need an NIE as it asks for NIE/Passport, not sure if that means both? Of course you do need a 700 euro regular income, but then you would probably need that anyway if you plan to become resident. If possible I would rather get my bank account set up first before I register.

https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl//GBS_Generico_FA/1191354551608/1191355345452/en/


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

We had an appointment with Sabadell and opened a joint account without being a resident a week or so ago, it was free and all they wanted was our passports.
Of course when we arrive proper we will go straight in and switch to a resident account.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> We had an appointment with Sabadell and opened a joint account without being a resident a week or so ago, it was free and all they wanted was our passports.
> Of course when we arrive proper we will go straight in and switch to a resident account.


but are there bank charges for transactions?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Pazcat said:


> We had an appointment with Sabadell and opened a joint account without being a resident a week or so ago, it was free and all they wanted was our passports.
> Of course when we arrive proper we will go straight in and switch to a resident account.


That is what I thought. The only requirement I saw on the website was a passport and to fund it with 700 euro a month. It looks like you can just open it online which I will try. I would rather have it all in place before I arrive and become resident.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

> but are there bank charges for transactions?


I don't think so but then we haven't moved any money into it yet, still I don't believe there are charges for transactions.
I'm fully prepared to be wrong about this though.



> That is what I thought. The only requirement I saw on the website was a passport and to fund it with 700 euro a month. It looks like you can just open it online which I will try. I would rather have it all in place before I arrive and become resident.


That was our thinking, have it set up and that way it's ready for pay to go in when we arrive and for whatever contracts/bills and things that need to be paid monthly when we get them. At the branch we went to the lady spoke good English and even offered to speak in French or German.
When we arrive then we will sit down and work out a better account to suit our needs.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> but are there bank charges for transactions?


The one I was looking at said ... The Expansión Account carries no fees. For administration or maintenance nor for transfers in euros, both domestic and to EEA countries, or on deposits of cheques in euros domiciled with a Spanish financial entity, plus more ... https://www.bancsabadell.com/cs/Satellite/SabAtl/Compte_Expansio___Compte_Nomina/1191346505022/en/


----------

